# Vortex Machine



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Was just curious if anyone has ever attempted to add additional flyers on the machine. I heard rumor that there was a guiding service that pulled this off.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

People have done it, that hasn't made it much more effective though from what I hear.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Are vortex machines or the Macks PW Rotary machines pretty effective at decoying snows?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

just another thing to have to pack in...I think they are junk and a pain in @$$


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Think they are just like most items out there. There are times they can really help you out and make a difference, but there are also times they can hang up birds.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

this is the only one worth a crap

http://www.sillosocks.com/Shopping.asp?CategoryId=87

I worked for a guide service last year and we actually had better luck only running one flyer decoy on it.

Worked awesome! Juvies "die" for it. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

d wiz said:


> Think they are just like most items out there. There are times they can really help you out and make a difference, but there are also times they can hang up birds.


Same.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

that one looks nearly identical to the one in the macks pw catalog. Did that machine run okay with only one flyer on it? Does the unbalanced sides have any effect?


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

How do you attach goose magnets to those thing rods on the rotary machines?


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

if any of you guys have one and don't like it PM me and I will buy it.


----------

